# Just Joined,got old Johnsen 12ft



## Skideric (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi all !
Just joined here.Was searching for info on old Johnsen Boat made by White's Fiber Glass,Groveland ,FL. And come up with this site.
Seems there is NO HID #.Just REAL OLD 1992 GA Boat Reg #. Have no History or any kind of paper work.
So,may only be able to use as Row Boat!
Anyways,luv the forum already!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Welcome aboard! Have the hull checked out by LE with the registration numbers and you should be able to get a title with some leg work.


----------



## Skideric (Mar 4, 2019)

Well,got all info on Boat from GA Registration office.Seems never was a HID LISTED for it and 1995 was last Reg yr.The mfg date was set at 2000,but they not sure that was actual date of mfg.So,with NO paper work,no proof of previous ownership,etc.Seems gonna be a PADDLE ONLY. boat.Have talked to AL offices as well.So,kinda "Up The Creek Without A Paddle" as they say.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

If it was registered, they should be able to get enough info from registration numbers. Sounds like someone don’t want to be bothered with your boat. I’d keep trying.


----------



## Skideric (Mar 4, 2019)

Nay,i got the PDF of the paper work they came up with.Seems was prob used in private waters or back waters most of it's life.No sign of a Decal/Sticker ever being on it. Just made extensions for my Kayak Paddle,really will not be going far on it in the places i fish...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

There is a way to get a title for such a vessel. The only stipulation is that it is not stolen. It is something along the lines of “other than” I’ve been through in the past. Florida might be different than your state but I do know a proper title can be had. Maybe @DuckNut knows what I am refering to and can point you in the righy direction.


----------



## Skideric (Mar 4, 2019)

They don't tittle boats in AL.Picking up another 12.5 footer tom.More or less FREE.Friends i helped out after Hurricane.Also fixed PC & Laptop for them. And will have ALL PAPER WORK with it,etc. So gonna concentrate on it for TM,etc.Needs some work,but believe hull.major parts are ok.Has trailer too.
Thanks for the replies! Will get back when i have checked boat out.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hold on...
The boat was registered in95 and the reg papers said mfg'd in 2000...that is a problem.

There was a HID when the boat was buil and sold so if you want a title then you need to follow the process. It takes about 90 days and costs several hundred dollars. That is why everyone on here says to stay away from "deals" without titles.

Doesn't matter if you row it. If someone claims you have their boat, you have no proof without a title and you are in possession of stolen property. If they claim it is over $500 it is considered "grand" and penalties are much harsher.

Without a title I would deliver it back to the person you got it from and tell them to call you when they have procured a proper title (not a home built title) and the you would gladly take the boat and the title home with you.


----------



## Skideric (Mar 4, 2019)

No prob,price i paid will make use of with paddle. Bottom line,NO HID Number,No Registration.
Boats in AL,and i believe in GA are NOT Tittled.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2019)

Share the registration numbers with us and I/we can help you get it titled/registered legally so you can add power and make selling easier on you should you choose to add power or sell at some point. Like I said, I have aquired proper and legal titles/registrations for over a dozen hulls that were production boats without titles.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Skideric said:


> No prob,price i paid will make use of with paddle. Bottom line,NO HID Number,No Registration.
> Boats in AL,and i believe in GA are NOT Tittled.


I back my truck up in your yard, drag your boat across the street to my house and now I call it my boat and it is no longer yours because I am now in possession, not you. This is how AL works.

No title, no proof of ownership. 

How do you prove ownership in AL?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Skideric said:


> No prob,price i paid will make use of with paddle. Bottom line,NO HID Number,No Registration.
> Boats in AL,and i believe in GA are NOT Tittled.


GA does title boats. My previous boat was a 1980 Alumacraft, and it had HID, registration, and title. I was told not to worry about getting title changed to my name, but I got everything straight. Ga uses boat registration to assess property taxes, so you can bet the state or county you live in will want to get it titled so they can collect taxes on it.


----------

